# Contractor access



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

A new supplier dropped in JAX. Natnl group? Cheap prices and product. Some of it seems a bargain. Anyone have a bad xperience with it
https://www.contractoraccess.com/?gclid=CMqXhPmW4bMCFQUFnQod8BMAuQ

cheaper than barnett

fluidmaster knock-off $4.93


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been getting their catalogs for about two years. I've never ordered from them. Something about them just doesn't spark my interest in them. I'm sticking with Barnett and Hodesco for now.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I use them often. Nothing wrong with them but you have to buy in bulk and you have to have it shipped even tho they are down the street from me. There prices slowly go up tho


----------

